# some advice please



## ianh9 (Aug 18, 2011)

hi 
i was wondering if i could get some advice on how much i would earn as an electrician just a rough guide and if that would be enough to live on for rent food ect i am single so just need enough for one


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ianh9 said:


> hi
> i was wondering if i could get some advice on how much i would earn as an electrician just a rough guide and if that would be enough to live on for rent food ect i am single so just need enough for one


Hi there

Look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site - it will give you an idea of salaries


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

ianh9 said:


> hi
> i was wondering if i could get some advice on how much i would earn as an electrician just a rough guide and if that would be enough to live on for rent food ect i am single so just need enough for one


Also look at :

http://www2.careers.govt.nz/who_earns_what.html?gclid=CIXE7f66uqYCFQEGbAodWCXWGw


----------



## Donna9159 (Sep 7, 2011)

ianh9 said:


> hi
> i was wondering if i could get some advice on how much i would earn as an electrician just a rough guide and if that would be enough to live on for rent food ect i am single so just need enough for one


Hi,

My brother just arrived here (Bay of Plenty) and he found a job easily. He makes around $60k but plans on going out on his own as he will likely make twice that.

He got his job through the immigration consultants that did his visa I believe They have also helped him with accommodation and a bunch of other things. They also got him here really quickly.

If you need any help, I can get their information for you.

You will love it here...wonderful place.

Donna


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Job seeker*

Try 

dub dub dub .trademe.co.nz/jobs/trades-services/electrical

Likely the most useful website for everything in NZ, trademe is our 'craigs list' 

Most of my mates who trained as electricians have since left the trade as it is a pawn to the property developers (who are currently in recession) 
The ones who struck out on their own took the risk of not getting paid by the white and blue collar criminals who ran these fly by night operations.

Don't mean to be a downer but, be warned! NZ has very weak laws and enforcement regarding corporate crime and people not paying their bills I'm afraid... sometime wages are the way to go.

Regards
Wazza


----------



## King_of_the_ring (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Donna,

I am interested in getting information about the recruiter stuff, can u post me in a pvt. message? Thanks in advance. I tried to send u the msg but it was not getting through due to BB pin issue.


----------



## Donna9159 (Sep 7, 2011)

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hey Donna,
> 
> I am interested in getting information about the recruiter stuff, can u post me in a pvt. message? Thanks in advance. I tried to send u the msg but it was not getting through due to BB pin issue.


Hi, I don't know how to do a private message but you can contact me on my email which is _[Deleted - personal email addresses are't allowed]_


----------

